# OK Tell me why this will or will not work...



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 180 gallon tank (6'x2'x2') currently home to: 4 yellow labs, 1 Electric Blue hap (Sciaenochromis fryeri), 1 Red Tailed Shark (yes I known not a cichlid), 1 Pictus catfish, 1 L-021 Pleco. These are all adult fish that I had in a 75 gallon tank until upgrading them to the 180. I have more than enough filtration 2- Eheim 2128 pro 2 canister filters, 1 penguin 350 HOB, 3 marine land 1140 power heads set up as a RUGF to push the water _up _ through the ECO-Complete Cichlid substrate along with a Hydor Korallia 4 to eliminate any dead spots along the front of the tank. What I would like to add to this would be:

1-Aulonocara "albino" Eureka Red
1-Aulonocara Albino Sunshine
1-Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef) Blue Neon Peacock 
1-Aulonocara maulana Bi-Color 500 
1-Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"
1-Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" Maleri Island Yellow Regal
1-Aulonocara stuartgranti German Red
1-Ancistrus species "bristle-nosed pleco"

Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated, don't worry about being blunt I have thick skin.
Thanx 
Frank


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The biggest challenge you might have is not having enough fish to spread out aggression in a tank of that size. Otherwise, what are you hoping for? All the males to be coloured up?


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

That would be my goal, from what I have read keeping the stock list to one of each would be the best way to avoid aggression. I am not interested in breeding any the stock list was to be all males, my bad for not explaining that at the start. How many would you suggest as an ideal number to help spread out any aggression?
Thanx
Frank


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I've had bad luck with albinos.. they don't seem to see as well, and/or are sensitive to light, so they don't compete well long term. Not through my experience anyway. Not that I've learned, I'm trying another Albino Eureka Red.

You need a LOT more fish, but that will work for starters... check out my 180 gallon on my 'tanks' section. That stocking list would be good for a 75g tank... but a 180, you can do much more.


----------



## Malawi Mad1 (Aug 15, 2006)

As fogelhund and fish dude have sed its a great start to your tank, but more fish will have to be added. Many people think that if you have less fish you will have less aggression wich with some species of fish that is correct, but in cichlids case its wrong. Cichlids need to be in greater numbers/larger groups not neceserly overstocked but in higher numbers rather than lower. I myself have just got a 180G but im keeping mbuna, i will be stocking it with around 60 to 70 its different ration between mbuna n Haps, but id say you could have at least 30 to 40 haps in a tank this size if you have only put in around 10 to 20 you will have problems with aggression and you could have deaths.

keep us updated n good luk


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Depending on size of course... I have 25 in my 180, and it seems about right, could use another fish or 2, but some of the fish will get big(Livingstoni, Venustus, P. Phennichilus, P. Spilonotus, Mylochromis, Burundi Front).

You'll get a feel for it. You can start with that list, though it's possible that your jacobfreibergi could go after each other... but the good news is that you can have up to 30 haps and peacocks, especially at the size of the fish you're putting in there.

Good luck.


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the input & ideas, I will work on increasing the stocking numbers as suggested for a Peacock Hap mix to date I am at:
4 Electric Yellow Labs all 41/2" -5" in size (ones holding again :roll: )
1 Electric Blue Hap 7"
1 Red Snook 6" (Petenia splendida) should take care of the yellow lab fry...
1 Pink Peacock 4" male
1 Copadichromis borleyi 4" male
4 Featherfin catfish 5"
1 Pictus catfish 5"
1 redtailed Shark 4"
1 1 L-021 Pleco 7"
I will try and get a few pictures up this next week.

Frank


----------



## robertwalter (Nov 29, 2007)

carefull with the snook sometimes they go for fish not too much smaller then them-i had a green snook pretty cool fish with that vacuum like mouth


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

yes I can see his "appetite for destruction" at work all ready, I will be adding fish that are hopefully to big for his mouth...lol after having to tear apart my 75 every 4 to 6 weeks to weed out the yellow labs I am hoping this guy will take care that problem. I am not interested in raising fry at the point in time, somewhere down the road that bug may bite me.
Frank


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

OK it's been 6 months & I belive my final stocking list is in place, I did add 1 more filter to this set up: 2- Eheim 2128 pro 2 thermal canister filters, 1 penguin 350 HOB, 3 marineland 1140 power heads with sponge prefilters set up as a RUGF to push the water up through the ECO-Complete Cichlid substrate along with a Hydor Korallia 4 to eliminate any dead spots along the front of the tank I am also running a Marineland Magnum 350 Canister Filter with a 18 watt Turbo-Twist UV Sterilizer on the return line. I do a 25 to 30% water change twice a week . 
My current stock list is:

1 Sciaenochromis fryeriâ€"Electric blue Ahli 6â€


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Get rid of the female fosso's, immediately. 

Looks nice, how about a whole tank shot?


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... great population and tank... share more photo... wow...


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Get rid of the female fosso's, immediately.
> 
> Looks nice, how about a whole tank shot?


They came as a "trio" hate to move the females out as the male goes through quite a bit of color varations trying to impress them lol.. that & I have one that is holding a mouth full.

Here is a whole tank shot, I was finally able to get one with the Pictus cat out in the open showing his big whiskers. He is in the center bottom & you can see his 2 long whiskers against the black pleco :










And here are a few shots of the male fosso showing his different moods:





































Frank


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

bou said:


> wow... great population and tank... share more photo... wow...


Thanx :fish:

Frank


----------

